# R34 This cheap?



## AsianJKim (Dec 15, 2004)

http://autotrader.com/fyc/vdp.jsp?c...vanced=&end_year=2006&max_price=&cardist=1033

Is the for real or am I just on something. I dont think it is, for a 2000 skyline?

-Jason


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

AsianJKim said:


> http://autotrader.com/fyc/vdp.jsp?c...vanced=&end_year=2006&max_price=&cardist=1033
> 
> Is the for real or am I just on something. I dont think it is, for a 2000 skyline?
> 
> -Jason


the car isn't legit. Secondly, its listed as a sports utility. didn't know the skyline was a SUV. im sure there is some other shit.


----------



## 96skylineguy (Apr 30, 2005)

That is Craig Liberman's (sp) car, he was the technical rep for the cars on Fast and Furious 1 and 2.


----------



## AsianJKim (Dec 15, 2004)

psuLemon said:


> the car isn't legit. Secondly, its listed as a sports utility. didn't know the skyline was a SUV. im sure there is some other shit.


Thats what i thought. I was kinda like ummm....wow...lol :cheers:


----------



## LivedOnce (Oct 15, 2005)

so whats the deal with this car 96skylineguy did craig bring it over himself?


----------



## ga16freak (Dec 31, 2004)

If that was real i would be on a plane to ny right now.


----------



## AsianJKim (Dec 15, 2004)

ga16freak said:


> If that was real i would be on a plane to ny right now.


Me too, looks like a scam tho. lol


----------



## 96skylineguy (Apr 30, 2005)

LivedOnce said:


> so whats the deal with this car 96skylineguy did craig bring it over himself?


Motorex processed the car so who knows.


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

well for that cheap, we know its not legal and for some reason i am thinking its only gonna be allowed over here for a short time until it has to be exported. Cuz a R34 GTR will no way in hell only cost 6 grand. So i am thinking he is looking to get some cash and leave you with having to export it.


----------



## LivedOnce (Oct 15, 2005)

ya i sent the guy a e-mail and it one of those well the cars here and im there so you know and his english was not the best


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

LivedOnce said:


> ya i sent the guy a e-mail and it one of those well the cars here and im there so you know and his english was not the best


well then it wasn't liberman, cuz im pretty sure if you watch the outakes of F&F and TF&TF you here him talk bout the cars and im pretty sure he knows his english (although i could be wrong as its been like 2 years since i have watched it). 

I think its a scam, look at the review of the car, its labeled as a Nissan Frontier. Im pretty sure its one of those cases where they sell you the car, the DOT and NHTSA call you up once they find out and tell you to export the car or it will be impounded.


----------



## ak47m203 (Apr 24, 2005)

and the zip code 10001 do we have that zip?


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

ak47m203 said:


> and the zip code 10001 do we have that zip?


im pretty sure we do, cuz i know one NYC zip is 10003..


----------



## labrat (Feb 15, 2005)

psuLemon said:


> well then it wasn't liberman, cuz im pretty sure if you watch the outakes of F&F and TF&TF you here him talk bout the cars and im pretty sure he knows his english (although i could be wrong as its been like 2 years since i have watched it).
> 
> I think its a scam, look at the review of the car, its labeled as a Nissan Frontier. Im pretty sure its one of those cases where they sell you the car, the DOT and NHTSA call you up once they find out and tell you to export the car or it will be impounded.


did u get the vin number


----------



## labrat (Feb 15, 2005)

http://autotrader.com/fyc/vdp.jsp?c...ar=2006&car_year=2000&max_price=&cardist=1415


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

labrat said:


> did u get the vin number


skylines dont have vins, they use the chasis code as a replacement for the vin numbers as they can not be converted to the US 16 digit number.


----------

